# Điện lạnh Hải Long Vân chuyên bán máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin 3 ngựa giá sỉ - freeship HCM



## truchlv123 (10/4/21)

*Điện lạnh Hải Long Vân chuyên bán máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin FDBNQ26MV1/ RNQ26MV1(Y1) - Gas R410a giá rẻ*


*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Daikin FDBNQ26MV1/RNQ26MV1(Y1) - Công suất 3.0HP - 3 Ngựa là sản phẩm có xuất xứ từ Thái Lan nên chất lượng rất tốt. Công suất hoạt động của máy là 3 ngựa có giá 25200000đ và được bảo hành 1 năm cho dàn lạnh, 4 năm cho máy nén, 1 dàn lạnh không có Inverter.
Dòng máy này là lựa chọn đúng đắn nhằm mang lại không gian điều hòa chất lượng cao cho các cửa hàng và văn phòng. Nhờ vào nhiều ưu điểm, sản phẩm SkyAir nổi danh trên toàn thế giới được tin dùng ở bất cứ nơi nào sản phẩm được sử dụng.
Hãy tiếp tục theo dõi bài viết để tìm hiểu những thông tin hữu ích hơn nhé.


**Tin xem thêm:
1. *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*

2. *3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất - Hải Long Vân*










*Dàn lạnh nối ống gió tĩnh áp suất tĩnh thấp*
Nhỏ gọn: nhỏ, nhẹ, lắp đặt dễ dàng
Vận hành êm ái
Lý tưởng cho không gian sống yên tĩnh, tươi đẹp

*Tính năng của máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin
Dàn lạnh đa dạng*
Daikin đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu khách hàng với dãy sản phẩm đa dạng phong phú nhiều chủng loại (Dàn lạnh cassette âm trần, dàn lạnh áp trần, dàn lạnh nối ống gió, dàn lạnh tủ đứng đặt sàn) và nguồn điện (1 pha và 3 pha)
*Điều khiển điều hướng từ xa dễ sử dụng với tính năng lập lịch hàng tuần*


Đơn giản, thiết kế hiện đại với màu trắng tươi phù hợp với mọi thiết kế nội thất.
Dễ sử dụng và vận hành mượt mà bằng cách làm theo chỉ dẫn


*Cánh tản nhiệt dàn nóng được xử lý chống ăn mòn*


Để nâng cao độ bền bằng cách cải thiện khả năng chịu đựng ăn mòn do muối và ô nhiễm không khí, dàn trao đổi nhiệt được xử lý chống ăn mòn (đã được xử lý sơ bộ bằng acryl) được sử dụng cho dàn trao đổi nhiệt tại dàn nóng.


*Vận hành êm ái*


Tùy vào từng chủng loại dàn lạnh mà độ ồn giao động từ 32 dB(A) đến 45 dB(A).
Dàn nóng vận hành ở mức độ ồn từ 48 dB(A) đến 58 dB(A).
Dữ liệu dựa trên “Ví dụ về các mức độ âm thanh”, Bộ Môi Trường Nhật Bản, 12/11/2002.


*Dễ dàng lắp đặt và bảo dưỡng*
Môi chất lạnh nạp sẵn đến 15m ống (Áp dụng với model RNQ30-48M).
Dễ bố trí nhờ nối ống theo 4 hướng (Áp dụng với model RNQ30-48M)







Nếu bạn đang tìm một nhà phân phối và *thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Daikin tốt nhất mà giá rẻ thì hãy liên hệ ngay với Hải Long Vân.

*CÔNG TY TNHH TM VÀ DỊCH VỤ KỸ THUẬT HẢI LONG VÂN*

MST:  *0313071739*
Địa chỉ: 154/23 TCH10 – KP09 - P. Tân Chánh Hiệp – Q.12 – TP HCM – Việt Nam
Email gửi yêu cầu báo giá: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (028) 6250 4576 - (028) 6250 2616 – (028)6686 3809 – (028)6680 5478
Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật: 0909787022 Mr Hoàng
Hotline báo giá nhanh 24/7: 0901329411 Ms My (Zalo, Viber)
Website công ty: *https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/*


Nguồn link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN (ÂM TRẦN) NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN GIÁ SỈ*


----------

